

Facebook: How do I opt-out of instant personalization? (in 1 + n steps) - ff0066mote
http://www.facebook.com/help/?faq=17105

======
ff0066mote
Please note the second part of this answer at the end of the paragraph. You
are required to opt out of each website/app proactively. This is not good for
those concerned with privacy.

"To prevent your friends from sharing any of your information with an instant
personalization partner, block the application: Microsoft Docs.com, Pandora,
Yelp."

